# Does the VW iPod adapter works with the iPod nano 3rd generation?



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a 04 Touareg V8 and recently I have installed the VW iPod adapter and currently it works fine with the iPod nano 1st generation, although sometimes after I have started the car and after say 5 minutes a message comes saying that “Check your magazine” and it changes from the CD Changer Menu to FM Menu, but once you change back to CD Changer Menu it no longer jumps over till you switch off the ignition and turn on the car again. Any ideas why it behaves this way








Back to the original question, does any one has tried the iPod nano 3rd generation on the iPod adpater supplied by VW?








Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Does the VW iPod adapter works with the iPod nano 3rd generation? ([email protected])*

all the latest generation of ipod products has had a slightly different connection requirement. apple wants the 3rd party products to have authentication chips in them to insure compatiblity
the combination of that plus the fact the the VW adapter is very inflexable and not they user friendly may be causing your problems
my suggestion would be the replacment of that unit with something that is equipped to handle the constraints of the newer ipods, or to simply use the older ipods with your car, there is no upgraded firmware or other form of update for the VW adapter availible


----------

